# Hi from Kentucky



## Sindee (Oct 20, 2010)

Still in the 70's here so good weather for finishing the yard and building something new.

Glad to have found you'all and new ideas.

We don't get alot of kids Halloween but enjoy:xbones: the ones we do get to scare. Will get some pics ups. Our finishing touches are "live" monsters.

Looking forward to learning from the best.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Welcome to HauntForum!


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)




----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Sindee!


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One) (Feb 23, 2006)

Hi Sindee -Welcome to the Forum. Where in Kentucky?


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

welcome to the forum! Just south of you here in Tennessee - I go to Land Between the Lakes from time to time...


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Welcome to the forum Sindee!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Sindee! You'll fit right in.


----------



## ELH Erin Loves Halloween (Feb 19, 2009)

Welcome! I live in Kentucky also. I live in Louisville, what part are you from? Great to see another KY halloween haunter on here.


----------



## sickNtwisted (Sep 29, 2010)

Welcome!!!!


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------

